# new here



## rle753 (Mar 17, 2019)

lonely stay at home dad interested in starting a dialogue with similar and sympathetic


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

If you are lonely, why don't you get a job?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> If you are lonely, why don't you get a job?


He had a job. Parenting small children is a very tiring but worthwhile job.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> He had a job. Parenting small children is a very tiring but worthwhile job.


While I absolutely agree with you on this, if he's lonely, he's vulnerable. If he's married he's on a slippery slope.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

rle753 said:


> lonely stay at home dad interested in starting a dialogue with similar and sympathetic


Hopefully you can find the help you need.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> If you are lonely, why don't you get a job?


Yeah. And why can't he get a magic pony too?


----------

